# hog hobble idea



## jagddog (Aug 21, 2010)

i've been making hog hobbles and dog leads out of braided mule tape for a long time now and I love the leads (less than 3 dollars for a double lead) but my problem with the hobbles is the fact that you need different size hobbles for different size hogs, or you can get the ones with the adjustable buckles and need 3 people at the bay (two trying to adjust hobbles lol) The ones i make now are only for three legs (i tested 2, 3, and 4 "branch" hobbles and three held just as good as four.) I always do two back legs and one front. My question is: If i made a hobble that would hold a huge hog but then braided loops along the branches of it so that if i was on a smaller hog i could just run a caribeaner through one loop on each branch to take up the slack. I drew a crappy drawing with paint to help explain (i'm no artist) Grey is stainless steel rings, black is my 6 strand flat mule tape braid and orange are the braided in loops (just more muletape). I no longer have a hog to practice on and just thought i would run this by the rest of ya to see what ya thought. Sorry so long, but its the best i can do.






WILL IT WORK? ANY RECOMENDATIONS?


----------



## JackJack77 (Aug 21, 2010)

seems like it would to me, how do you braid your mule tape for leads id like to try that out


----------



## hoghunter102 (Aug 21, 2010)

get you 2 choke collars and cross the on oposite feet it works and it doesn't cut the circulation off.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm interested in the leads to... can u post a pic and price?


----------



## jagddog (Aug 21, 2010)

102-These hobbles are a flat braid and do not cut circulation off at all. The choke collars wouldn't adjust like i need em to.
Diesel-i'll try to get a pic up in about an hour after I finish this hobble i'm workin on. i'll pm ya prices for all my stuff that i make. (country mike on here has seen my leads and my breaking sticks.) maybe a few others.


----------



## jagddog (Aug 21, 2010)

*here they are*

alright first is the hobble that i made, its 6 strand flat braid for the front and 4 strand braid for each back leg. idea is to clip caribeaner to one hole on each to take up extra slack. 






Next is the leads i've been making out of the mule tape. They are doublers with sliding ring and snap in handle loop.











As a side note i can make them out of about anything. Cotton rope does great and you can dye it with rit dye to have 4 diff. color strands or whatever you like. The coolest i ever did was of glow in the dark rope we bought. It glowed every time out for a year. Only problem with any of these leads is that a dog can chew through them. But my dogs dont chew leads so it hasn't been a problem. You can do them on your own for so cheap its not even funny. I'll never buy a lead or hobbles again. Let me know what you think about those hobbles and I might even send out some prototypes for people to try before i make too many of them.


----------



## COUNTRY MIKE (Aug 21, 2010)

if this is jamie ive tried to call you bout your break sticks me and that other guy give me a call sometime


----------



## jagddog (Aug 21, 2010)

sorry mike, i moved 300 miles and don't have my material connection anymore. I'll let ya know what i can come up with soon as i can. Tell michael S. that i'm sorry i didn't make more before i left.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Aug 21, 2010)

I think it would be easier to just tie them with the mule tape.


----------



## jagddog (Aug 21, 2010)

mule tape cuts off circulation most time. Same as anything else. That's why hobbles are so great. It does not take that long to get hobbles on, its just the fact that one set of hobbles will not fit every hog.


----------



## Florida Curdog (Aug 21, 2010)

I never used hobbles. Always just tied them with rope or mule tape. Circulation has never really been an issue. I usually don't keep them tied very long.


----------



## Carolina Diesel (Aug 21, 2010)

I like both of ur prototypes.... I would b willing to buy a set of hobbles and a double lead or 2. Let me know. Would like the leads made out of that glow in the dark rope. Would not have to worry about dropping and loosing them in the dark


----------



## jagddog (Aug 21, 2010)

i'll check and see if harbour freight still has it. pm me your info


----------



## catch-n-tie (Aug 21, 2010)

learned a long time ago to never use rope for a leash most our dogs would eat it in 5 seconds and cause you alot of trouble and we just tie the hogs like mentioned above our hogs are not tied for long so circulation is not an issue with one strand of small rope/mule tape/cotton/nylon  all you got to do is learn a few knots being a fireman and a tree surgeon has been helpfull when it comes to roping technics


----------



## jagddog (Aug 21, 2010)

lol. I very seldom tie dogs up with leads. I always keep a few tie-out cables in the tool box but they seldom get used.


----------



## roperdoc (Aug 21, 2010)

Tying is probably simpler for short periods, but i see the advantage of the wider braid and rings for longer times. Will your loops pull out or stretch when clipped together? kinda like a snag in a rope? A  big regular snap would have less room for play than a carabiner and would hold hobbles where you clipped them. One large and one small pair of double hobbles probably wouldn't be any bulkier in a pocket. Or two pairs of different length choke chains,Like that idea hh102!


----------



## jagddog (Aug 21, 2010)

the loops do not pull out or stretch, (each piece of muletape will hold 1800 #'s dead weight) and they are actually part of the weave. You are probably right about the bulk, I think my next ones will be a little smaller (you could probably get a 600 lb yorkshire in these with ease lol. Cut down on length a little and go with a 4 strand on all the branches, also could make the loops a lil smaller and more consistent in size. Like i said, this is just a prototype and an idea i've been kicking around for a while to try and solve the size problem with normal hobbles.


----------



## roperdoc (Aug 21, 2010)

10-4
Used to have enough time to braid a little, mostly leads and reins, and enjoy seeing other folk's work. Keep us updated with pictures!


----------



## hoghunter102 (Aug 24, 2010)

Lets see a pic of a break stick i mite be interested in it.


----------



## jagddog (Aug 24, 2010)

I dont sell any of my break sticks right now, but before too long i'm gonna be doing a giveaway thing on here for them and some leads. Just something for fun.


----------



## snakedogs72 (Aug 24, 2010)

for break stick go to tractor supply get a  10 inch plactic wood wedge (around 12 dollars) cut in half and sand the little bumps smooth. works great been using them for years and they will not break teeth when used correctly.


----------



## chris1990 (Aug 26, 2010)

snakedogs72 said:


> for break stick go to tractor supply get a  10 inch plactic wood wedge (around 12 dollars) cut in half and sand the little bumps smooth. works great been using them for years and they will not break teeth when used correctly.



I use 2x10 piece of wood and cut them into wedges.Sand them down so they wont splinter.it works pretty good and is cheap(free since I can get 1-2ft pieces from work).The only thing is they go pretty quick since they are made of wood the dogs can chew em up pretty bad.Im trying to figure something to coat them in to make them a little more durable,and maybe they will last more then 3 or 4 hogs.


----------



## pigger86 (Aug 27, 2010)

jag i really would like to buy a lead and a set of hobbles off of you pm me with a price


----------



## Florida Curdog (Aug 27, 2010)

snakedogs72 said:


> for break stick go to tractor supply get a  10 inch plactic wood wedge (around 12 dollars) cut in half and sand the little bumps smooth. works great been using them for years and they will not break teeth when used correctly.



I use to make them out of old kitchen cutting boards.


----------



## jagddog (Aug 27, 2010)

Curdog- I make mine out of the cutting board material that they use for counter tops in delis and restaurants. Its the best I've found and I've tried a lot.


----------



## bow-boy (Aug 27, 2010)

I make mine outta paracord. I just have a slip knot for the cord to pass through and a stopper knot so the cord doesnt slide all the way through and undo everything.
Takes 10 minutes to make a set.
I use a buckle to connect the fronts to the backs and the pigs cant go anywhere. It takes me a little over a minute to hobble a pig compared to the time it takes me to tie one up.
My dad said i should start selling them for 3-5$ but i dont think anybody would be interested in them.
Theses are the small sized set that will fit on my 5lb piglet all the way up to my 80lb barr.
What do yall think??


----------



## jagddog (Aug 27, 2010)

looks like they would work and be about the same as tying as far as circulation goes, but that will hold one. Paracord is strong, also makes good braided dog leads!


----------



## bow-boy (Aug 27, 2010)

Yeah ive been trying to braid it to make one, but i snt figure out how lol


----------



## flswiner (Aug 31, 2010)

I make my hobbles using cheap lightweight ratchet straps. Simply cut the hooks off and ratchet the straps into it until u can't anymore then cut off excess and simply sew some Drings on the ends and there you go. You can put a 1000 lb domestic to a 10 lb shoat in them. I have sold a couple pairs even. I normally hunt by myself and these things are a big help. I will try to post pics if I can figure it out.


----------

